# Blown fuel pump fuse.



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Been a long tine since I have had any issue with the pickup. Buy, yesterday it failed to start.

I found a blown fuel pump fuse and replaced it, bit it still would not start.

Anyone have this trouble?

veesix


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've seen bad fuel pumps do this when they draw too much amperage. Obviously, any short in that particular fuse's circuit can cause the fuse to blow. You would have to do circuit tests to isolate the source of the short. Information you don't provide is if the new fuse "blew." If so, try disconnecting the connector(s) at the top of the fuel sending unit, installing a new fuse and turn the key to "on." Then try cranking the engine for a few seconds. Re-check the fuse and see if it's still good. If it is, there's a good chance that the fuel pump is what's shorting the circuit.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks, I meant to mention, that the new fuse did not blow.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's what I would suggest: Spray some carb cleaner into the throttle body then try to start the vehicle. If it starts and runs on the carb cleaner, we know it's a fuel delivery issue and perhaps the fuel pump blew the fuse as it "died." At this point, you would need to confirm power and ground at the fuel pump sender for the fuel pump. If that's good, then replace the pump. If the engine does not start on the carb cleaner, you would have to next check for spark to the plugs and the spark plugs. To go any further, we would have to know the year/engine/trans of your Hbdy.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

It's a 1988 SE-V6 King Cab.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Runs fine when fuel is sprayed into the throttle body.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I picked up a new fuel filter, might as well do that. It is hard to find parts for early Nissans. Anyone know a good online source?

everythingnissan does not stock anything earlier than 92.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

And I have 12 volts to the relay.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I put a cutting disk on the grinder today, and did some cutting in the bed. I hacked up the Duraliner some, buy not real sure what direction to take next.

I want to cut a hole in the bed, rather than drop the tank. Is this possible? I know that a beam runs right over the sender, and I don't want to cut through that.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the bed.... 4 bolts, a couple of screws(fuel hose), unplug t/lights, and a couple of friends, if memory serves that should be about it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't understand why you are having a hard time finding parts. Just about everything on a D21 Hardbody is available from Nissan as well as the aftermarket. If you need a fuel pump, you can get a genuine Nissan fuel pump from 1stAAANissanParts.com for $163+shipping, which is about the same price if not cheaper than some of the "better" aftermarket fuel pump brands, like Carter and Bosch. Rockauto.com is about the best place to get aftermarket parts. They have a Delphi brand fuel pump for your vehicle for $105+shipping; they are a good brand, as well, but I would still prefer genuine Nissan over it. Two tips: make sure the fuel sender is in good condition as sometimes bad connections can occur in it. Also, start the vehicle and make sure it runs before you put the bed back on! I agree with the others, removing the bed is a better idea than cutting a whole in it. You'll need a couple of people to help move it back, though.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for that info. The bed is so rusted, I can't be sure it would go back on; the Duraliner might be all that hold it together. I won't pull the bed, until I have a solid replacement. 

Right now, I am ready to cut through the beam and all, just to get it running.

Thanks for the sources for parts; I have been using everythingnissan, and they are not listing parts older than 92.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the vehicle is that rusty, the sending unit is probably in not that good of condition, either. I would suggest a "fuel pump assy" from Nissan which includes the fuel sending unit AND fuel pump as one part. I would also suggest a new fuel sender lock ring.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

and o-ring....


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

The box is rusted, but much of the underneath is in very good shape. That is what a slow oil leak does, it coats the entire under side.

I need one less project right now; will get a couple pictures uploaded.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I cut a square out of the bed of the truck. A cross member goes right over the top of the fuel pump, but I ground that away too.

There are 5 wires on the top of the pump, can anyone tell me what they are?


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is a look at the label, attached to the top on the sending unit assembly. There is a ton of rust up on there. One wire is corroded off, and another is close behind. I will renew these connections and see what happens.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I cut out a section of bed with a grinder. Even with the cross member cut, the bed is very stiff.











A close up, of the 5 wires. The one at the right, is 100 % rusted. It looks connected, but it's not. Just got back from AutoZone with a electrical kit.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

New assembly on the way from AAA Nissan.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

My Haynes manual does not show it: Does anyone know what these wire are? I am testing for voltage at each one, so far only the right one has power.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is the assembly.









This is the fuel side of the 5 connections.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The red and black are obviously for the fuel pump (power and ground) and the others are for the fuel sending unit and (if you have it) the low fuel warning lamp. As I mentioned a few posts back, if the truck is that rusty, you should replace the sending unit; I think you can see why, now! It's not an uncommon issue to find corroded and broken contacts on these style sending units. Newer models use senders that are made of plastic and are less prone to this.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I took that advise, and ordered the whole thing from AAAnissanparts. They have to order it from Nissan, then they ship it to me. Helpful on the phone too.

I put 12 volts to the pump, and it worked fine, but I'd rather replace everything in sight (it is obviously time.)

By "sending unit" do you mean the structural metal part?


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Good news; the new fuel pump assembly arrived by UPS.


----------

